# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Подарки

## Asteriks

*Одной женщине муж подарил кухонный комбайн на годовщину свадьбы. Она его чуть не убила за это! Вот это подарок!
Люблю дарить подарки и получать тоже. Иногда бродишь по городу много часов подряд, пока не натолкнёшься на то, что действительно нравится.
Такие обыденные подарки, как духи или посуда или тому подобное хоть и приятны, но нет в них частички души... 
Как вы выбираете подарки? Что и кому дарили в последний раз?  Вызывает ли выбор подарка затруднения?
А цветы? Женщине? Мужчине?
Какому подарку вы были бы безумно рады?

*

----------


## BiZ111

Дарил  И цветы дарил и много чего романтического. Дарил и дорогие подарки. Дарил и драгоценности. Получал подарки тоже...Когда любил - любой подарок, будь то простая зажигалка или новое полоценце, был в стократ дороже всего остального. Я это помню  Выбирать подарки тяжело, но тяжело в том плане, что слишком мало предложение. Я знаю чего я хочу: что купить или сделать руками или показать (дарил обалденный вид с огромной горы на шикарнейшие достопримечательности летнего периода года - это был подарок от меня), знаю как это должно выглядеть, знаю какие чувства должен вызвать подарок. Потому и тяжело выбирать. Но в итоге подарок находится. 

Частички души...Есть как я их называю - ВЫНУЖДЕННЫЕ подарки. К примеру, у шефа день рождения, а он гад...Какая тут может быть частичка души? 

Не люблю когда выпрашивают подарки. Тогда от меня подарок не увидят. Однажды я не подарил ничего, после чего много недель это всё вспоминалось. Т.е. на лицо корыстные личности...Но нет. Не подарил. Я так решил.

Подарки от друзей я всегда любил. У меня широкий дружеский контингент. Последний подарок, подаренный мне на ДР от друзей - был огромный топор (громадный просто, хаха). Красиво обделан, с гравировкой шикарной и поздравлениями (на металле). был врёчён моими бесбашенниками с лозунгом "Руби, Толян, бабло и славу" ))) Хех.

Какой подарок я жду? Я вот бритву последние годы очень хочу дорогущую. Последний раз, когда смотрел ценник, на нём были всего 4 символа - $900.

Но дело не в цене, т.е. я её хочу не потому что она понтовая вау какая...Нет. Стоила бы она 1 доллар я бы тоже её хотел. Самому себе я стараюсь не врать. 

Ну а что...как говорилось в рекламе Браун "Подари Ему Braun *** и он каждый день будет тебя благодарить" (имеется ввиду благодарить тем, что не будет колоть ей лицо щетиной, а будет мягенький и нежным). 

лана, растрынделся. В общем, суть в том, что лучше искренних подарков, подаренных от близких тебе людей нет ничего лучше

----------


## Asteriks

Мне весной муж принёс букет сирени. И я обалдела.

----------


## Sanych

Как мало надо женщинам для счастья

----------


## vova230

Я сам подарок

----------


## Asteriks

Купили мужу ремень на День рождения. У него возник вопрос:"Ну, кого первого?"

----------


## BiZ111

На данный момент очень сильно хочу подарков от просто опешевше-безумно влюблённой в меня девушки  Но тут всплывает проблемка в наличии оного)))

----------


## Irina

*Что НЕ надо дарить на 23 февраля*
Хочется поговорить, о насущном. О подарках. Чтобы быть совсем точным, о тех подарках, которые дарить не стоит.

1. Возглавляет хит-парад набор для бритья. Какое счастье, что 23 февраля всего лишь 1 раз в году. Иначе мужчинам приходилось бы бриться перед каждою едою, после сна и перед сном. Мотивы, которыми ты руководствуешься, вполне понятны. Все мужчины бреются, значит, всем нужны наборы для бритья. Эта логика правильная. Но не верная. Есть расхожая фраза о том, что иметь в Германии фамилию Мюллер — все равно, что не иметь никакой. Так вот, подарить набор для бритья — это из той же оперы. Где индивидуальный подход? Где фантазия? Нам же не только сам факт подарка приятен, но и то, что он выбирался именно для меня, любимого. И что ты мучилась, ночей не спала, выбирая цвет «Порше»… Про «Порше» — это шутка, если что.

2. Веселые штуки из лавки приколов. Да, мы ценим проявления чувства юмора и оригинальность. Но не до такой степени.

Тем более что оригинальным подобный подарок был как раз приблизительно в год основания праздника всех мужчин, когда твоя бабушка поздравляла твоего дедушку.

3. Плюшевые недоразумения всех форм и размеров. Без комментариев.

4. Ароматизатор в автомобиль. На данный момент у меня их девять. У них какие-то особые отношения с молью. Вобщем, за свою одежду я весьма спокоен.

5. Домашнее животное. Одному моему знакомому на 23 февраля сотрудницы подарили хомяка по имени Женя. На третий примерно день знакомый обнаружил, где именно в квартире Евгений ходит по нужде, а на четвертый передарил его кому-то из соседей. Животные — это, конечно, просто чудо что такое и трогательны до чрезвычайности, но как подарок хороши только тогда, когда тебя о таком подарке просили.

6. Цветы и конфеты. Это ты и сама понимаешь (ведь понимаешь?), но на всякий случай обязан упомянуть.

7. Остерегайся специализированных магазинов подарков! Все шарики оттуда — фальшивые: они не радуют. Конечно, иногда там можно найти что-то стоящее, но лучше поищи в коньячном бутике.

8. Не стоит дарить что-то, чем будет пользоваться кто-то, кроме адресата подарка. Коврик в прихожую, мыло ручной работы и натирку для обуви оставь для совместных походов по магазинам.

9. То-что-он-любит-но-ты-в-этом-не-разбираешься. Что-то для компьютера, для автомобиля, тренажеры для наружных косых мышц живота. Здесь высок риск того, что ты купишь какую-то феерическую фигню, будучи уверенной при этом в том, что приобрела кусочек счастья. Результат может расстроить вас обоих.

10. Белье. Здесь тебя тоже могут ожидать разного рода неожиданности… Лучше предоставь покупку интимных деталей туалета ему самому или пройдитесь по специализированным магазинам вместе. Не всегда то, что понравится тебе, будет адекватно воспринято друзьями твоего мужчины в раздевалке спортзала.

И вот еще что. Любые советы хороши тем, что их не обязательно соблюдать. Ведь (открою тебе секрет) по большей части нам достаточно проявления внимания. И большинство знакомых мне мужчин гораздо больше любят дарить подарки, нежели их получать.

Выбирая подарок, достаточно помнить о том, что мужчины — те же дети, и принципы при выборе подарков должны быть соответствующими…

Удачи!

P.S. Секс — не подарок!

Александр Клео-Андросов

*Что скажете? Согласны? Интересно узнать ваше мнение, так как покупка подарков не за горами)))*

----------


## BiZ111

Чушь какая-то про бритву.
Подарите мне Sony за 800 долларов, я буду бриться даже во сне!

----------


## Sanych

А главное помните - Как аукнется, так и откликнется 8-ого марта

----------


## Asteriks

Гы... Женщины, носки только не дарите.

----------


## Sanych

Будете в новых колготках ходить)))

----------


## Vanya

ну автор тут почти всё исключил, но предложить-то так ничего и не предложил  по-моему не надо читать такие статьи. дари что считаешь нужным и всё тут

----------


## Vanya

это чтобы голову не забивать всякими глупостями.. поэтому и не читать

----------


## Irina

Сегодня купила своим мужчинам подарки к 23 февраля. Мужу запонки новые. Сыну флешку, как и просил. Правда и себе платье с духами не забыла)))
А в принципе на счет подарков считаю, что подарок должен быть личным и приятным. Бытовую технику, посуду и т.д. к таковым трудно отнести, хотя если это оговорено заранее - почему нет? Цветы - женщинам да, мужчинам - только на официальных мероприятиях. Чему была бы рада? Наверное очередному путешествию.

----------


## Asteriks

Мужчины, а как вам признание в любви на 23 февраля? Неужели откажетесь? 
Постскриптум: эм... от человека, которого Вы НЕ ЛЮБИТЕ!!!! Хи-хи!

----------


## Sanych

Женатым мужчинам это может принести проблемы.

----------


## Asteriks

Саныч, не боись, это гипотетически))

----------


## Alex

[SIGN]*Подбери интересный подарок на 23 февраля!*[/SIGN]
Уважаемые мужчины! Покажите эту статью вашим дамам, и вы обеспечите себе страховку от бесполезного подарка. Милые дамы! Прочтите эту статью, и вы сумеете выбрать на День защитника отечества подарок, который понравится вашему мужчине. Читайте и выбирайте!
В жизни происходит много различных событий, ярких и запоминающихся, веселых и грустных, добрых и неожиданных. Порой, перенести все тяготы и невзгоды помогает лишь крепкое мужское плечо. Надежная опора по жизни, обеспечивающая уверенность в завтрашнем дне, спокойствие во время принятия сложных решений и абсолютная заинтересованность в благополучии своей второй половинки – это те качества, которые выделяют настоящего мужчину! Сделайте ему необычный и полезный с мужской точки зрения подарок, и он будет ваш навеки.
Уверены, что этот топ-лист лучших подарков для мужчин поможет вам определиться и подобрать оптимальный сувенир на любой праздник, будь то 23 февраля, день рождения, или же любая другая памятная дата.




> Настоящий мужчина умеет делать практически все. Его золотые руки способны творить чудеса, ему под силу любые свершения и идеи, он сможет превратить даже простой шалаш в удобное и уютное гнездышко для своей любимой женщины. Только вот работать одними руками порой бывает не слишком удобно. Подарите ему универсальную дрель-шуруповерт DeWalt DC907K2, столь необходимую в домашнем хозяйстве!
> Пользоваться ей очень просто; эта штуковина пригодится и для сверления дырок в стенках, и для сборки-разборки мебели, и даже при ремонте какой-нибудь бытовой техники. Можете не сомневаться, ваш мужчина оценит быстрозажимной патрон, рассчитанный на использование наиболее ходовых размеров сверл, эргономичный корпус и высокую мощность. А множество фирменных «фишек» американской компании DeWalt, специализирующейся на профессиональной технике, позволят ему работать с комфортом.








> Что бы ни говорили различные апологеты здорового образа жизни, настоящий мужчина любит кофе. Точнее, любит его готовить, и приносить своей возлюбленной на подносе в спальню. Нежный аромат свежесваренного кофе, стремительно доносящийся во все уголки вашего дома по утрам, и заботливо пробудит вас морозным утром, и настроит на позитивный лад.
> Помните, когда-то давно реклама призывала нас всех пить вкусный растворимый кофе из Европы – так знайте, это всего лишь вымысел. Настоящий кофе растет на далеких тропических плантациях, его заботливо собирают и затем подвергают обжарке, проходящей в несколько этапов. Сложный технологический процесс позволяет наиболее полно раскрыть вкус настоящего кофе, того самого, которым вы впоследствии будете наслаждаться.
> Кофеварка Rowenta ES-055 проста в использовании, она умеет готовить эспрессо и капучино. Она элегантна, не занимает много места на кухне, и невероятно удобна. Ваш мужчина полюбит эту «железяку», и станет чаще заходить на кухню. А там, глядишь, и захочет приготовить и еще чего-нибудь такого, необычного, романтичного и экстравагантного.








> Думаете, вы знаете самый лучший способ для укрепления отношений? Вроде регулярных визитов к маме «на блины»? Нет, вы ошибаетесь. Ничто так не сближает, как интерес в достижении новых высот, или, к примеру, спортивных результатов.
> Популярная игровая приставка Wii – это лучший выбор для вас и для него. Развейте свои негативные мысли, и забудьте про воспоминания о до боли знакомой «денди» - игровая консоль Wii является совсем не тем, о чем вы подумали изначально.
> Эта штуковина создана для тех, кто любит спорт, и различные активности. Наверняка, ваш мужчина в душе тот еще ребенок, и любит играть. Так и играйте с ним вместе, вдвоем. Вы сможете побороться за главный приз теннисного турнира, научитесь правильно играть в гольф, и освоите прелести бильярда. А когда будете ссориться, то вам достаточно будет лишь включить игру «бокс», и вы ото всей души сможете надавать друг другу виртуальных тумаков.
> Подарок этот вдвойне ценен, ведь к нему вы сможете выпросить уже на свой праздник интересный набор аксессуаров Wii Fit, и получите возможность заниматься фитнесом и йогой у себя дома.








> Наверняка, вы задавались вопросом о том, почему же ваш мужчина предпочитает по выходным сидеть дома, и его так тяжело вытащить куда-нибудь на природу. А уж о том, чтобы съездить на выходные к морю – и речи быть не может. Не расстраивайтесь раньше времени, возможно, он просто не знает дороги и не хочет завести вас в «тьму-таракань». Подарите ему автонавигатор GARMIN Nuvi 205, который содержит детальные карты почти всей территории России, и теперь все дороги будут вам открыты.
> Почему GARMIN? Все просто, именно такие навигаторы обладают наиболее полноценными картами, и вы уж точно не заблудитесь. С таким «компасом» вам будут открыты все дороги и направления, навигатор проложит комфортный и удобный маршрут до нужной точки, даже если она будет располагаться в каком-то малозначительном и едва заметном городе.
> Аппарат знает все культурные достопримечательности, гостиницы, рестораны и автозаправки, которые вам только могут понадобиться в пути, а также предупреждает о возможном наличии милицейских «засад» на дорогах.








> Если же машины у вашего мужчины пока еще нет, и ему приходится добираться до работы на метро или каком-нибудь другом виде общественного транспорта, то подарите ему замечательную и крайне необходимую вещь – электронную книгу, которая увлечет его чтением. Классики и современники, популярная литература, и даже никому не известные авторы – вот новая сфера интересов вашего ненаглядного. Обычные разговоры за ужином довольно-таки быстро превратятся в обсуждение волшебных миров, воспетых в романах Булычева и Азимова, глубинной философии Кафки, и возможно даже, бойцовского клуба Чака Паланика.
> Кто сказал, что мужчина должен быть брутальным и неотесанным? Пусть он развивается и совершенствуется, пусть его духовное «я» будет столь мощным и сильным, как вам бы того хотелось.
> Электронная книжка – это новое слово в индустрии, она очень компактна и не займет много места в его деловом портфеле, и он сможет читать ее повсюду в свободную минутку.








> Классика никогда не устареет. Много лет назад в Apple придумали форму медиаплеера, и сделали бесподобный iPod. Сегодня, в век сенсорных экранов и беспроводных технологий, классический iPod выглядит немного нелепо, и все же, это именно то, что захочет получить в подарок ваш мужчина. Такой плеер незаменим в повседневной жизни, он пригодится и для занятий спортом, и для поездок на работу на метро. Емкости встроенного накопителя хватит для того, чтобы перенести всю музыкальную коллекцию внутрь этого небольшого девайса. Ах да, чуть не забыли – iPod Classic умеет показывать фотографии и даже воспроизводить фильмы.
> Айпод подкупает еще и наличием множества фирменных аксессуаров, которые также могут стать подарками на последующие праздники. Помимо чехлов на все случаи жизни, для iPod Classic существует огромное количество всевозможных шнуров-проводов, колонок, док-станций и всего прочего, того, в чем так любит разбираться ваш мужчина.








> Ученые доказали: одновременно управлять машиной и разговаривать по телефону, держа его в руке – смертельно опасно. Отучите своего мужчину от этой привычки, подарите ему удобную Bluetooth-гарнитуру к его телефону. Тем самым вы решите сразу несколько задач – избавите общество от потенциально опасного водителя на дороге, и сможете держать связь со своим избранником в любой момент времени, ведь нет ничего более ценного и достойного, чем обычное, живое, человеческое общение. И какая разница, чем он там вообще занят, главное, чтобы его приятный, мужественный и хорошо знакомый голос, звучал в трубке и говорил, говорил, говорил…








> Практичный домосед, любитель разнообразных гаджетов в классическом стиле, оценит подарок в виде барометра, который нужно вешать на стену. Да, он уступает по возможностям современным цифровым устройствам такого класса, однако выглядит не в пример интереснее.
> Деревянный корпус, изящная аналоговая шкала и тонкая, едва заметная стрелка напоминают о старине и таких вещах, каких сейчас уже и не делают. Домашний уют от такого подарка уж точно не пострадает, а скорее даже наоборот; гаджет может стать любимым предметом в квартире, и будет привлекать внимание всех гостей.








> В распоряжении каждого мужчины должен быть не только компьютер, ноутбук или что-то подобное – у него должен быть еще и собственный внешний жесткий диск. Это удобная штучка, которая необходима для складирования каких-либо файлов, фотографий или даже видеофильмов. Запишите на нее фотографии из недавнего отпуска, и смело отправляйтесь к друзьям в гости – теперь вам будет что показать!
> Поскольку мужчины, все как один, аккуратностью не отличаются, то при выборе столь ценного девайса нужно руководствоваться не только какими-то техническими характеристиками или внешним видом, но и уделять внимание надежности. Модель Transcend StoreJet выполнена в очень необычном резиновом корпусе, способном стойко переносить все тяготы ежедневной мужской эксплуатации. Даже падение со стола не станет фатальным: толстый корпус надежно защитит все важные данные.








> Меломану жизненно необходимы качественные наушники. И если дома он может радовать вас и себя звучанием мощной стереосистемы, то вот на работе он явно будет страдать без привычных музыкальных ритмов. Причем, меломаны – народ требовательный, их не устроят дешевые наушники от китайского плеера. Только качественный продукт, такой, как Sennheiser HD 650 способен будоражить воображение, создавать звучание непревзойденного качества и полностью раскрывать детали музыкальных композиций.
> Яркое, динамичное и насыщенное звучание, тонкие переходы сложных басовых партий и великолепное эмоциональное воспроизведение вокала полностью удовлетворят даже наиболее требовательного меломана.

----------


## Alex

*Что подарить учителю на 8 марта?*
Учителя – люди в большинстве своем практичные, к тому же редкая учительница в наше время может похвастаться приличной зарплатой, поэтому подарки учителям лучше дарить практичные.

Цветы 
Сладости
Ежедневники
Хороший чай, кофе
Сертификат в салон красоты
Книги

Присмотритесь повнимательнее к кабинету, возможно, в нем не хватает дидактического материала или живых цветов – в государственных школах учителя сами вынуждены обустраивать свой класс, а времени и денег для этого зачастую просто нет. 
Учительнице по английскому придутся по душе аудиокниги или кассеты (диски) на преподаваемом языке. 
Преподаватель по биологии улыбнется горшечным растениям. А учитель математики обрадуется магнитной доске с маркерами, учитель же информатики будет просто в восторге от новенькой мышки.

Лучший подарок для учителя - это отдых! Подарите ей на 8 марта 2010 года отдых на Таити, ну в крайней мере поездку в Чехии.

----------


## Asteriks

Муж сказал: "Подарю цветы да и усё!" А я просила новую клавиатуру. В результате купила сама.  И розы подарит, уверена, а я их не люблю.

----------


## Alex

*НЕ СТОИТ дарить женщине на 8 марта и не только*
Никто не будет спорить о том, что мужчина и женщина отличаются друг от друга во многих смыслах - это касается мыслей, потребностей, ожиданий, поведения… - список можно продолжать до бесконечности. Понятие о подарках у мужчины и у женщины тоже может отличаться - к примеру, женщина c легкостью уловить скрытый подтекст того или иного подарка, в то время, как мужчина не обращает на это никакого или совсем мало внимания. 
Поэтому, выбор подарка для любимой женщины может оказаться очень непростым занятием. Правильно выбранный подарок заставит ее почувствовать вашу наблюдательность, внимание, поддержку, а если же подарок не придется ей по вкусу… 
Женщина совсем не обязательно покажет вам это и даже изобразит некое подобие радости на лице, но ее мнение вас может измениться не в самую лучшую сторону. Поэтому хотелось бы дать мужчинам несколько советов о том, чего не стоит дарить женщине. 

*1. Обидные подарки* 
- Ужасные цветы - любой женщине очень приятно получать в подарок цветы, однако очень важно уловить грань между хорошими и плохими цветами, не думается, что полудохлая роза или куст непонятного происхождения серо-буро-малинового оттенка поднимут настроение вашей даме. Если вы не разбираетесь в цветах, обратитесь лучше к специалистам - они помогут вам составить оригинальный букет для любимой. 
- Дешевый парфюм - пусть даже туалетная вода упакована в умопомрачительную упаковку, вы обманете этим свою любимую, женщины обычно разбираются в таких вещах и сумеют отличить Channel или Kenzo от Лютика в Саду. 
- Белье - Рискованный подарок, вы можете не угадать с тканью, кому-то не нравится шелк, а кто-то терпеть не может полиэстер; вы можете прогадать с размером - получив в подарок белье меньшего размера, женщина подумает, что вы не прочь были бы видеть ее на пару килограммов похудевшей, а если, не дай бог, вы подарите бюстгальтер на размер больше… Если вы все же решились остановить свой выбор именно на белье, попытайтесь учитывать именно ее вкус и не покупайте того, что бы вы хотели видеть на ней. 
- Крем против морщин - даже если женщине и нужен такой крем, вы не тот человек, которому следует делать такие подарки, оставьте это ей самой. 
- Носки - не очень хорошая идея для подарка, не отличается особой оригинальностью. Хотя молодым девушкам могут придтись по вкусу ярко раскрашенные носочки с пятью пальчиками. 
- Набор для депиляции - В лучшем случае, женщина почувствует себя неловко. 

*2. Подарки, подразумевающие работу* 
- Посуда, кухонные принадлежности - женщина, получив такой подарок, может подумать, что ее место - исключительно кухня, а увидев у вас в руках кулинарную книгу в ее мыслях, скорее всего, пронесется - н-да, намек понят, готовить я не умею… 
- Некоторые мужчины умудряются преподносить в качестве подарка пылесос, супер-мега классную швабру или средство для мытья посуды - оно-то с одной стороны и неплохо, но лучше выбирать такие предметы не в праздничные дни. 

*3. Подарки, которые могут заставить ее быть недовольной собой.* 
- Одежда - опять же, вы можете не угадать с размером, стилем или тканью. 
- Тренажеры или оборудование для занятий спортом - женщина может подумать, что вы намекаете на ее фигуру или телосложение. 

*4. Подарки, которые вообще не стоит дарить* 
- Животное - если женщина вас об этом не попросит сама, не стоит ей дарить домашнее животное, даже если она и утверждает, что без ума от собак, это не означает, что она готова взять на себя заботу о щенке кокер спаниеля, который покорил вас своими очаровательными лохматыми ушами 
- Подарок для самих себя - будет немного эгоистично преподнести женщине DVD с фильмами ужасов, от которых вы без ума, или последнюю версию компьютерной игрушки - не думайте, что ее интересы всегда целиком и полностью совпадают с вашими, и даже если она смотрит вместе с вами футбол, это не значит, что она будет в восторге от футбольного мяча. 

*5. Отсутствие подарка.* 
Не верьте, если женщина говорит вам, что ей совсем ничего не нужно, это не правда, скорее всего, она надеется, что вы удивите ее маленьким сюрпризом в виде подарка. 

Так что, дорогие мужчины, подумайте хорошенько, прежде чем приобрести женщине подарок, а самое главное, помните о том, что он должен заставить ее почувствовать себя любимой и особенной

----------


## Irina

согласна, особенно с п.2

----------


## Alex

*Чего не нужно дарить девушкам на 8 марта?
Руководство для мужчин!* В преддверии великого женского дня, каждый настоящий мужчина задумывается, что же подарить! Да, действительно, выбор становиться проблематичным, несмотря на всю его простоту. Для начала нам необходимо разобраться во вкусах объекта подарка. На самом деле каждому человеку в определенный момент времени необходим самый желанный подарок. Поэтому перед тем как что-то дарить, прислушайтесь к желаниям этого человека. Давайте попробуем разобраться, какие бывают наши любимые дамы.

*Кулинар* – для неё всегда найдется множество приспособлений на кухне, которые облегчили бы ежедневную нудную работу и повысили интерес творить новые блюда и качество самих блюд. Что можно подарить? Солидный подарок для готовки: Плиты, Варочные поверхности, Духовые шкафы, Паровые шкафы, Микроволновые печи, Электрические печи, Вытяжки. Или кухонные помощники: Миксеры, Блендеры, Кухонные комбайны, Тостеры, Соковыжималки, Мясорубки, Измельчители, Фритюрницы, Хлебопечки, Тостеры, Сэндвичницы, Пароварки, Йогуртницы, Яйцеварки. Еще вариант - это готовить все самому.

*Домохозяйка* – зачастую это хранительница домашнего очага. Для нее электрических помощников тоже бескрайнее количество: Посудомоечные машины, Стиральные машины, Сушильные машины, Холодильники, Морозильники, Пылесосы, Утюги, Машинки для удаления катышков.

*Модельер* – зачастую после покупки любой вещи они начинаю ее перешивать или просто покупать ткань, чтобы сделать себе что-то уникальное и сверхмодное. Для них главное - ткань и швейная машина, с помощью которой из ткани можно сделать или переделать в шедевр. Тут очень подойдут: Швейные машины, Оверлоки, Вышивальные машины.

*Чаелюб или Кофеман* – зачастую они пьют кофе или чай чаще, чем что-либо и при этом достаточно хорошо разбираются в качестве вареного кофе или чая. Для них незаменимыми будут: Кофемолки, Электрочайники, Термопоты, Кофе-машины.

*Прихорашивательница* – этот тип всегда крутится около зеркала и по нескольку раз подводит губы, меняет семь раз прическу за утро. Для них всегда будут необходимы, как воздух: Фены, Щипцы для укладки, Эпиляторы, Весы, Массажеры, Маникюрные наборы. Возможно, это позволит им собираться скорее, а нам, мужчинам -  меньше ждать.

*Мерзлячка* – такие девушки всегда и везде мерзнут. Поэтому для согревания их лучше всего использовать себя, но если вдруг это невозможно, то прекрасно подойдут: Электрогрелки, Тепловентиляторы, Обогреватели, Кондиционеры, а также Котлы – для того чтобы согреть не только ее, но и весь дом.

*Технофил* – бытует мнение, что наша слабая половинка совершенно не может совладать с электроприборами, в наше время считаю это утверждение не актуальным! Поэтому если человек мечтает получить такие подарки как: Ноутбуки, Видеокамеры, Диктофоны, MP3-плееры, Микрофоны, Фотоаппараты, Фоторамки, - то он этого заслуживает!

Так чего же не стоит дарить? Думаю, что несмотря на то, что наши женщины самые-самые, не нужно дарить Электродрели, Перфораторы, Шлифовальные машины, Электролобзики, или того хуже Промышленные фены, чтобы убить 2-х зайцев. Также не стоит дарить Телевизоры, Домашние кинотеатры, DVD плееры и потом самому не отрываться от этих "потрясающих" изобретений. Приятного от таких подарков будет немного.

Самое главное помнить, что желанный подарок -  самый лучший! Даже если он и необычный. Надеюсь, что сумел немного помочь в этой замечательной традиции дарения.

----------

